# CRB Checks



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon,

I am trying to get hold of a CRB check but it turns out you can't get a CRB check carried out on yourself.. only via an approved company.

How do you get a criminal check carried out for immigration purposes!?

Thanks!


----------



## KITCH (Jan 7, 2009)

Pooks said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I am trying to get hold of a CRB check but it turns out you can't get a CRB check carried out on yourself.. only via an approved company.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps, my wife got hers through ACRO

United Kingdom
Individuals who wish to apply for a police clearance must fill out an application form and send to The Association of Chief Police Officers Criminal Records Office (ACRO). This application form can be obtained on:
acpo.police.uk/certificates.asp
You will be required to provide the following identification documents:
•	copy of passport description page (usually with photo)
•	2 items of correspondence, no more than 6 months old, that confirm your current address e.g. utility bills (phone bill, gas bill, electricity bill) or bank statement. DO NOT SEND ORIGINALS, THEY WILL NOT BE RETURNED.
•	Recent colour passport size photograph (45mmx35mm) to be scanned onto your police certificate – this must be signed by a chosen individual other than yourself, your partner or family member. For a list of approved signatories, please refer to above website – read carefully.

The application costs 35.00 pounds (Standard Service – 10 working days) 
70.00 pounds (Premium Service – 2 working days)

Application form is available on the above website and can be downloaded in PDF or Word format. Please send all completed application forms to:
ACRO
PO BOX 481
Fareham PO14 9FS
United Kingdom


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

KITCH said:


> Hope this helps, my wife got hers through ACRO
> 
> United Kingdom
> Individuals who wish to apply for a police clearance must fill out an application form and send to The Association of Chief Police Officers Criminal Records Office (ACRO). This application form can be obtained on:
> ...


I am now asked to produce Police and Character certificates. I am currently living in India and I lived in UK for 4 years in last 10 years and I am now trying to apply for ACPO Police Certificate for me and my wife. I have few questions in this regard. Some one please clarify.

1. I am planning to pay the fees for these certificates through 'International Money order' or 'Postal order' from India. How do I do that ?

2. I am also needed to get a signature from person someone other than myself or a family member needs to confirm my identity and has known you for a minimum of 2 years. Is it ok if this someone is in India ? or this need to be a UK person ?


----------



## KITCH (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi
Im sure if you gave them a call they would be able to advise you. You can get the number on their website, my wife said they were very helpful whenever she had any questions.


----------

